# Turbo snails had babies??



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

my turbo snails were like connected about 2 weeks ago and just a few days ago i saw a whole bunch of little baby snails on my glass...

can they spawn in captivity or are these like bad snails of something??


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

not sure about turbo's, but i had some cerith snails make hate in my tank, now im flooded with them. so its possible, of course it could be other snails as well, hard to say. just keep an eye on them, make sure they arent always on your corals. if so, remove them.


----------

